# Kill the Password: Why a String of Characters Can’t Protect Us Anymore



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2012)

Warning! The linked article contains obscenities but it is, nevertheless, an important article to help you understand how important it is to protect your online identities:

Kill the Password: Why a String of Characters Can't Protect Us Anymore | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

I use two-factor authentication wherever I can. My bank allows me to login with a PIN plus a randomly generated code from my mobile device. I have two-factor authentication set up for Gmail and Wordpress sites. I use Lastpass to generate and save complex passwords. That, too, is protected by two factor authentication with the option of using a physical token.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2012)

If "I" get onto the PB and start posting obscenities... rest assured that my logon was hacked.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 4, 2012)

That is scary. I loved the history lessons. I am sending this to my Mom.


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a good article but I don't know how to protect my info really


----------



## gordo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lastpass is pretty handy for forums, online stores and stuff like that.


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 4, 2012)

would setting up identities and passwords with answers to security question that have nothing to with you for each credit card, phone accounts, cable accounts, bank account, etc work?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> would setting up identities and passwords with answers to security question that have nothing to with you for each credit card, phone accounts, cable accounts, bank account, etc work?



That's one method they recommend. In other words, you could answer Mother's Maiden Name with something completely random. If you look at the example of how a hacker got into the author's Apple account, however, you'll see how easy it was to defeat even the challenge questions for the teen.


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what to do then


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 5, 2012)

A bit off topic, But I believe this artcile is a good example of why indentity theft needs to be punished severely. And I do mean SEVERELY! I would have no problem seeing these people who they catch at it, recieve prison terms in the realm of 30 to 40 years.


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 5, 2012)

Whoa that conversation between Apple and "Brian" was scary!

I hate that every site now has lots of different security questions, so that actually makes it harder to be random,


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 5, 2012)

Jeffriesw said:


> A bit off topic, But I believe this artcile is a good example of why indentity theft needs to be punished severely. And I do mean SEVERELY! I would have no problem seeing these people who they catch at it, recieve prison terms in the realm of 30 to 40 years.



Death-penalty? "Hangin' stew gud fer 'im."


----------

